# Violin Maker's Plane



## rxh (13 Jan 2013)

This is another of my plane making efforts. It is made from 1/2" square MS bar stock and 3/32" thick MS plate held together by five 3/32" dia. rods and one 1/8" dia. rod. The rods were hammered to spread them into countersunk holes and then filed flush with the sides. The blade is made from an old mortice chisel (the sort used in machines). It is a useful little tool that has helped me build three violins.


----------



## speeder1987 (13 Jan 2013)

Beautiful little plane, are you trained in violin making at all? Or is it you've taught yourself?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rxh (13 Jan 2013)

Thanks. I'm self taught in violin making (and in metalwork).


----------



## jimi43 (13 Jan 2013)

Superb work there rxh!!! =D> 

Nice to see craftsman made planes being made for a purpose.

Jim


----------



## speeder1987 (13 Jan 2013)

The reason I ask is that I play the violin, and making a violin is something I would like to do at some point in the future. I imagine it is very difficult to do though 

Are there any books/resources you can recommend?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevenw1963 (13 Jan 2013)

nice little plane - & like speeder1987 says, how about a wip on violin making please?


----------



## MIGNAL (14 Jan 2013)

speeder1987":2y58hxk5 said:


> The reason I ask is that I play the violin, and making a violin is something I would like to do at some point in the future. I imagine it is very difficult to do though
> 
> Are there any books/resources you can recommend?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2




The Art of Violin Making. Courtnall Johnson. 
Probably the best step by step book on Violin making.
Maestronet forum for online chat. Be warned: they are obsessed.


----------



## Scouse (14 Jan 2013)

+1 for Courtnall and Johnson. Not cheap at £50ish, but I'd say it's the definitive guide (I've been a maker and repairer for 24 years). It tells you everything you need to know in readable detail, but they do recommend a number of specialist tools and assume you know your way round a basic hand tool kit.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Violin-Maki ... 342&sr=8-1


----------



## rxh (14 Jan 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your comments. I have a number of books and series of magazine articles on violin making but I wouldn’t recommend any of them as a complete guide for a beginner, so I am pleased to see the recommendation for the Courtnall Johnson book (and I have ordered a copy).

To speeder1987: yes, there are difficulties involved but with patience, determination and a steady hand you can succeed. I think that violin making is one of the greatest and most satisfying challenges for a woodworker – the result ought to look beautiful and sound beautiful. I have enjoyed making my violins, several other instruments and some of the special tools needed. Please let us know if you decide to go ahead – there are much more experienced luthiers than I am that tune into this forum so it is likely that someone will be able to answer any queries you have.


----------



## Favino (14 Jan 2013)

That is a beautiful plane. If You ever build another one, it would be really nice to see some pictures of the progress. 

Speaking of these small planes, I'm just about to order my first one ( for shaping bracings on my guitarbuilds) 
Any suggestions? Whom makes the better ones?


----------



## rxh (14 Jan 2013)

Thanks Favino. I'll take photos if I make another one.

Ibex make good little planes. A UK stockist is Touchstone Tonewoods.


----------



## Favino (14 Jan 2013)

Thanks, that would be much appreciated. I don't fully understand how the two sides are joined to eachother, or rather 
the process of doing it. 

The ibex was already in my shoppingcart, so i guess i was on the right track, But appreciate your comment. Thanks!


----------



## MIGNAL (14 Jan 2013)

You can get the small cheap Brass and Rosewood planes on Ebay. They make excellent Planes for shaping braces. You just have to relieve the edges so that it doesn't mark the soundboard. I use this plane in preference to the flat Ibex that I own. 

Here's another method of making violin thumb Planes:







I used thick walled Brass tube. Heated and then hit with a hammer until it formed the oval shape. Sole was brazed on using Plumbers solder. Pretty straightforward to make.


----------



## rxh (14 Jan 2013)

Yes Mignal, that brass tube method looks a quicker way than mine and the result looks very nice. Thanks for showing it to us.

OK Favino, I’ll try and describe my way better. First I made the two blocks that are the “meat” in the “sandwich” (a UK sandwich, that is  ). Then I clamped the blocks between two oversized rectangular pieces of sheet steel and drilled six holes all the way through (two at the front, three at the back and one in the middle). I countersank each hole on the outer surface of both plates. I cut six rods of steel slightly longer than the width of the plane and pushed them into the holes. Then I rested the side of the plane on an anvil and gently hit the ends of the rods using a ball pein hammer, first on one side and then on the other. This caused the ends of the rods to spread and fill up the countersinks and thus become trapped and hold the plane together. Now I filed the outside of the plane to shape and polished it. I hope that is now clear.


----------



## Favino (15 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the description. I somehow missed the info on countersinking in your original post, My bad. It's all clear now. 

I'll certainly check out ebay then, thanks!


----------



## andersonec (15 Jan 2013)

Richard Kell who makes the little honing guide, amongst other stuff, has a few videos on youtube, here's one about his little luthier planes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCD84KBqNTk they cost a few bob.

Just love looking at the stuff he makes. His web site is here http://www.richardkell.co.uk/index.html

Andy


----------



## speeder1987 (16 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations guys, it is sorely tempting to try this at the moment, but I think that I need to get my skills up first before attempting a violin.

Think I'm going to grab the book though as some bedtime reading :smile:

Cheers
John


----------

